#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  query filter didn't work in access 2007

## already

Hallo

I have just upgrade to access 2007 (from 2003) and I have th following problem on a form.

A button on my form with a macro (apply filter > filter name = query name) with a pop up dialog box for entering the requested filter didn't work. In 2003 it was working fine.

FYI

- The query on is own is working fine
- I converted also the DB to 2007
- other button are working fine on the same form
- the only thing that change on the form when I click the button is
the access button 'toggle filter' change from color (orange) and the 'filtered/unfiltered' button changes from status

Thanks in advance for your help

Al

----------


## ExlGuru

Get some information from this link:

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/bb226006.aspx

----------


## Jason1980

We had similar issues with our legacy databases when we migrated our Access database applications from Office XP to Office 2007. We spent a long struggling with what suddenly became unworkable systems until we found a British company who ironed out all the bugs. They are very easy to talk to and quickly understood what we needed from them. Their website is http://www.OfficeSoftworks.co.uk  I believe they also serve the North American market via http://www.OfficeSoftworks.com for anyone who is interesed.

Jason R.

----------

